# Kid with Cloudy Eye



## MeganH

One of our kids, not even a week old, has a cloudy eye. He is keeping it about half open. It is cloudy around the edges and doesn't look that watery. From what I've researched, it doesn't look like pink eye. Not sure what to do or how to proceed! Seems to be acting normal otherwise, he might be a bit shivery. Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## happybleats

sounds like pink eye..wash his face well with either vinegar and water or Listerine mouth wash...drop about drop of tylan 200 in the eye twice a day..keep the eye clean and dry the best you can...watch for an ulcer..if you see a red lump...stop Tylan 200 and use neosportim (sp) antibiotic cream...
Take his temp...if its high begin tylan 200 injected sub Q as well...1 cc per 25# every 12 hours for five days


----------



## happybleats

hows your little mans eye?


----------



## MeganH

Ok will do! We were just flushing it out with Visine for the last 2 days but it is worse Going to follow your advice!


----------



## 13887

I bet it is Entropion
https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclie...82,d.cGE&fp=fc28fe561a15fe95&biw=1366&bih=650


----------



## happybleats

Could be Chr-boer-goats...the irritation could cause the cloudiness..
MeganH I would look at his eye lashes too..see if they are turned inward..rubbing on his eye...
here is a quote from tennessee meat goats on what it is and how to correct it

Entropion is a condition of the eye in which the lower lid or both eyelids are turned inward, causing the eyelashes to rub the cornea. Entropion is painful to the goat. It causes excessive tearing; matted and swollen eyes are the norm. Corneal ulceration or serious infection can result. Some researchers think it may be hereditary.

Congenital Entropion occurs in newborn and very young kids. Spastic Entropion is seen in older goats and can be the result of injury to the eyelid. Sometimes Entropion is mistaken for Pinkeye. A goat with what appears to be Pinkeye that is not clearing up after the rest of its herdmates have recovered may instead have Entropion.

Entropion is easily remedied. Without having to use sedatives, veterinarians can use surgical staples or wound clips on the eyelid to turn it back outward and hold it in place. The staples will fall out in a short time, having done their corrective job. Invasive surgery is usually not necessary. Antibiotic cream is applied for several days after the staples or clips are in place.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree with the inverted eye lid, needs to be fixed soon.


----------



## still

I had a kid with this years ago and I just manually turned the eyelid out several times per day and it eventually fixed itself


----------



## MeganH

Check his eyelid/eye lashes. Seem fine to me. Have been treating with pinkeye antibiotic drops we got at the pharmacy, and we are seeing improvement!


----------



## 13887

I had a doe with Entropion this year, not fun to deal with, but i would check with the eye lashes to make sure, it does make the eye cloudy and if you let it go to far thinking it's pink eye it will turn red and they won't be able to see out of it, if you get it fixed soon they will be better within a week.
This is what happened to my little doe kid


----------



## MeganH

Update: After a long time of treatment with Polysporin, we saw improvement with the swelling that the kid was experiencing. However, after a while we still saw now improvement and the cloudiness was still there so we took her to the vet. After some searching he spotting something stuck under the third eyelid. He had to sedate her to get it out, but now it is fixed and she is healing well!


----------



## happybleats

wow..good call on going to the vet : ) glad she is on the mend


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------

